# WIFI Speeds in india



## RCuber (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello all, One of my close friend went to US last month and got a wifi connection, speed 54Mbps @ $40/month  . He said that he watches DVD quality movies and cricket matches, all glitch free, on the internet .Ok thats in US, now comming to india im just curious to know what is the maximum WIFI speed available in india. is such speed available in corparate companies (even on wires)? . I guess those companies will be having T1 lines , but what will be the transfer speed.I had read in some news paper that kushalnagar (karnataka) will be fully wifi enabled, but was restricted to 128-256 kbps(dont know why). 

And i also want to know if  two local PCs with wifi connections can transfer data @ such speed between each other. 

EDIT: I had mistyped 52 for 54 MBPS changed


PS: I didnt know where to post, in general or in Q&A


----------



## mediator (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey man US has done its Ph.d, India is still doing its Bachelors Degree! Wait for 2-3 years u'll witness some unimaginable things happening....if there is no interfernece from government!
And yea 2 pc's connected with wi-fi can achieve such speed!


----------



## theraven (Feb 14, 2006)

sigh
u ppl have GOT to get ur technology straight
wifi is simply wireless lan
its not how the isp distributes net to u
the cable comes to ur home and attatches into a wireless router which is wirelessly connected to ur system

THE SPEED OF THIS CONNECTION IS 54 mbps ( NOTE its not 52 ) 
The technology is called Wifi and the ieee code is 802.11g

just like the speed of a local area network is 100mbps

just cuz the cable connects to a 100mbps card doesnt mean the speed ur isp provides is 100mbps
similarly since the connection between wireless router and system is 54 mbps doesnt mean its 54 mbps net speed.


the actual speed of internet depends on isp
my best guess is its a max of 2mbps which is ofcourse awesome ..
no such luck here
such speeds are VERY expensive and have capped downloads ( limited amt of mb u can download )

i gope this is clear now .


----------



## eddie (Feb 15, 2006)

52Mbps? Imagine getting one of these connections
*www.newsfactor.com/story.xhtml?story_id=25487
  

On the more serious note, I agree that we will need time to reach to the speed levels of western countries but the development sure is in sight. We were paying 770 bucks a year ago just for an unlimited dial-up plan (remember MTNL/BSNL internet phones?) and now we are getting connections of 256kbps in that amount. We are slow but steady


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2006)

I asked my friend in us to teset his connection speed using ww.testmy.net

the test with largest file size gave the following


> Sorry, your score of 63125 Kbps is over TestMy.net's max of 60000 Kbps. I doubt your connection is faster than 60000 Kbps... Please RETEST
> Some firewalls may need to be taken down for TestMy.net to work.  After the firewall is taken down your browser may need to be restarted also.
> Clicking the back button repeatedly in your browser often is the cause of this error, please refrain from using your browsers back button if you get this error often.
> 
> ...



and test with medium gave this 


> Sorry, your score of 87218 Kbps is over TestMy.net's max of 60000 Kbps. I doubt your connection is faster than 60000 Kbps... Please RETEST
> Some firewalls may need to be taken down for TestMy.net to work.  After the firewall is taken down your browser may need to be restarted also.
> Clicking the back button repeatedly in your browser often is the cause of this error, please refrain from using your browsers back button if you get this error often.
> 
> ...



WOW what a speed


----------



## pauljose (Feb 15, 2006)

*wifi*

not all states in the US are WIFI. Just a few cities. now google is plannig to make the entire country WIFI. and in India Mysore is the only city which is 100% WiFi. Even bangalore has only a few hot spots.


----------

